# Sticky  **2.5L Inline-5 FAQ and DIY**



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Hello all, 
This will be the new thread for the long awaited FAQ and Do-It-Yourself information relating to the 2.5L Inline 5 motor found in in MKV Rabbits and Jettas. I will be adding all threads from the past that have been useful to all of us. In an attempt to keep the information neatly organized, only moderators will be allowed to edit the FAQ. 

If you do not see the information you are looking for, don't forget to *search* both *recent* and *archived* threads. Many topics have been discussed in the past and there is a good chance you will be able to find some information on the subject you researching. If your search does not yield the information you are seeking, please don't hesitate to post. 
*In the future if you see something I missed or something that belongs in the FAQ please send an instant message to one of the moderators and ask them to add it.*

Thank you in advance for your cooperation and support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Marc











_Modified by herbehop at 1:16 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: **2.5L Inline-5 FAQ and DIY** (herbehop)*

*Modifications*
*Thank You @[email protected] for reasearching the many different parts links. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Intake* 
VWPartsMTL CAI  
ABD Intake 
Weapon R CAI
K&N Drop In Filter 
Parts4VWs Evoair
DIY: Installing Beetle Engine Cover on a Jetta
2.5 MAF insert DIY - sharons03jetta
LNT CAI - _Coming Soon_
Carbonio CAI - _Coming Soon_
AEM CAI - _Under Development_
*Exhaust* 
Techtonics 2.5'' Rabbit Cat-Back Exhaust 
Techtonics 2.5'' Jetta Cat-Back Exhaust  
GHL 2.25'' Cat-Back Exhaust 
Neuspeed 2.75'' Cat-Back Exhaust Jetta 
Greddy Rabbit Exhaust  
*ECU Upgrade*
Giac Software
Greedspeed Ecu Upgrade 
Neuspeed's OptiCan ECU Flash 
EuroSport Tuning ECU Upgrade _Coming Soon_
*Suspension*
European VW OEM springs 
H&R Sport Springs Rabbit 
H&R Sport Springs Jetta 
H&R 24mm Rear Sway Bar 
H&R 26mm Front Sway Bar  
NEX Coilovers 
Koni Sport Shocks 
RSD Rear Aluminum Stressbar 
RSD Front Upper Aluminum Stressbars 
Holeshot SERIES 4 Coilover Kit 
Powerflex Urethane Bushings 
Eibach Pro-Kit Springs 
Neuspeed Sport Springshttp://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.91
Autotech Front Swaybar  
Autotech Rear Swaybar  
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers  
HPA Motorsports SHS Coilover 
*Brakes* 
Brembo Front Brakes 
ECS Tuning Porsche Big Brake Kit 
Autotech Big Brake Kit 
Autotech R32 Brake Conversion Kit  
Mintex Performance Brake Pads 
Autotech Sport Tuned Brakes w Mintex Pads - _Coming Soon_ 
Autotech Sport Brake Lines 
Tyrol Caliper Stiffening Kit 
*Transmission*
JSP Mk5/A3 X-Y Short Shift Kit
B&M short shifter 
*Misc Engine* 
ABD Carbon Fibre Engine Cover -
Autotech Lower Engine Mount Insert 
VF Engineering Motor Mounts 
ECStuning Dogbone Mount Insert
*Oil* 
Elf Oil  
Elf Oil Change Kit - 
Part Directory
Spring Installation

_Modified by nater at 3:18 PM 10-10-2008_


_Modified by nater at 9:28 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Fixes*
Air Diffuser Rattle
Dome Light Rattle
Fuel Line Rattle _Also sounds like a rattle from under passenger side dash._


_Modified by herbehop at 3:03 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Miscellaneous*
Gas Mileage Thread
High Idle on Startup



_Modified by herbehop at 3:04 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Submitted by: *yettitheman*

You can add one more oil to the 501.01 list:
Valvoline SynPower is Compatible in the 5w-40 and 20w-50 range: http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf
Manufacture: Audi/VW
Description: part number G 052 167 A2
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AD Parts
Description: AD SDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Addinol
Description: Addinol Light MV 0546 PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Agip
Description: Agip 7004
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AMAG
Description: Gamaparts Super LL TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Aral
Description: Aral Tronic 431
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Avia
Description: AVIA TDi 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Avia Turbo CFE PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: BP
Description: BP Visco Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Bucher AG
Description: Motorex Profile VÃ¢â‚¬â€œXL
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Carat
Description: Carat adÃ¢â‚¬â€œDiesel PDÃ¢â‚¬â€œOil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Castrol
Description: Adamol Multitop PDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol GTD 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol TXT 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Cepsa Star TDI synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Chevron
Description: Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Delek
Description: Delek IDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Denicol
Description: Denicol Pro Syn 4
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Elf
Description: Elf Excellium DID
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Engen Petroleum Ltd.
Description: Engen Formula 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Esso
Description: Esso 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Eurol
Description: Eurol Turbo DI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fina
Description: Fina Delta 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: FL Selenia
Description: Aktual Top Synth
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fuchs
Description: Fuchs TITAN Supersyn Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Galp energia
Description: Galp Formula 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Galp Formula TD 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gedol
Description: Champ
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ginouves
Description: York 742
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gulf
Description: Gulf GDI Extra
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Igol
Description: Igol Process 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ina
Description: INA 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: IP
Description: IP Sintiax 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Kuwait Petroleum
Description: Q8 Motoroil 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Liqui Moly
Description: Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mapetrol
Description: Mapetrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Meguin
Description: megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MinervaÃ¢â‚¬â€œOil
Description: TSH 5WÃ¢â‚¬â€œ40 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mitan
Description: Alpine PD Pumpe DÃƒÂ¼se
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mobil
Description: Mobil Synt S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Mobil Syst S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mogul
Description: Mogul Forte Racing S
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MOL
Description: MOL Dynamic Synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Motul
Description: Motul Specific 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MRD
Description: Motor Gold Supertec PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: OelÃ¢â‚¬â€œBrack
Description: Midland Axxept
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Oest
Description: Oest LeichtlaufÃƒÂ¶l 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: OMV
Description: OMV syn com diesel
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Panolin
Description: Panolin Daytona
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Pentosin
Description: Pentosynth 5WÃ¢â‚¬â€œ40 TS*
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Poweroil HighÃ¢â‚¬â€œTechÃ¢â‚¬â€œSchmierstof
Description: HD SL CF PD Pumpe/DÃƒÂ¼se Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Quaker State
Description: Quaker State Diesel Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rafinerija Modrica
Description: Optima 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertri
Description: Ravenol VPD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rothen Oil
Description: Rothen Extrasint
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Shell
Description: Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sinopec
Description: Blue Spirit
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Slovnaft
Description: Madit 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SRS Schmierstoff Vertrieb
Description: Wintershall LeichtlaufÃ¢â‚¬â€œMotorenÃƒÂ¶l PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Startol
Description: RASANTA SPECIALSYNT
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Statoil
Description: Statoil SuperWay 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sunoco
Description: Sunoco Ultra semi synthetic
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SWD
Description: ConcepÃ¢â‚¬â€œTech Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: swd Primus Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Texaco
Description: Texaco Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Total
Description: Total Quartz 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Unil Opal
Description: Opaljet 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Valvoline
Description: Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel motor oil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: VAPS
Description: VAPSOIL 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Westfalen AG
Description: Westfalen Megatron
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Wolf
Description: Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: WÃƒÂ¼rth
Description: Triathlon Special PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Yacco
Description: Yacco VX 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: YPF
Description: YPF Elaion Full Performance TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40

You can add one more oil to the 501.01 list:
Valvoline SynPower is Compatible in the 5w-40 and 20w-50 range: http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf
Manufacture: Audi/VW
Description: part number G 052 167 A2
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AD Parts
Description: AD SDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Addinol
Description: Addinol Light MV 0546 PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Agip
Description: Agip 7004
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AMAG
Description: Gamaparts Super LL TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Aral
Description: Aral Tronic 431
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Avia
Description: AVIA TDi 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Avia Turbo CFE PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: BP
Description: BP Visco Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Bucher AG
Description: Motorex Profile VÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“XL
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Carat
Description: Carat adÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Diesel PDÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Oil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Castrol
Description: Adamol Multitop PDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol GTD 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol TXT 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Cepsa Star TDI synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Chevron
Description: Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Delek
Description: Delek IDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Denicol
Description: Denicol Pro Syn 4
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Elf
Description: Elf Excellium DID
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Engen Petroleum Ltd.
Description: Engen Formula 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Esso
Description: Esso 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Eurol
Description: Eurol Turbo DI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fina
Description: Fina Delta 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: FL Selenia
Description: Aktual Top Synth
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fuchs
Description: Fuchs TITAN Supersyn Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Galp energia
Description: Galp Formula 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Galp Formula TD 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gedol
Description: Champ
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ginouves
Description: York 742
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gulf
Description: Gulf GDI Extra
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Igol
Description: Igol Process 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ina
Description: INA 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: IP
Description: IP Sintiax 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Kuwait Petroleum
Description: Q8 Motoroil 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Liqui Moly
Description: Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mapetrol
Description: Mapetrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Meguin
Description: megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MinervaÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Oil
Description: TSH 5WÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“40 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mitan
Description: Alpine PD Pumpe DÃƒÆ’Ã‚Â¼se
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mobil
Description: Mobil Synt S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Mobil Syst S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mogul
Description: Mogul Forte Racing S
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MOL
Description: MOL Dynamic Synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Motul
Description: Motul Specific 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MRD
Description: Motor Gold Supertec PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: OelÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Brack
Description: Midland Axxept
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Oest
Description: Oest LeichtlaufÃƒÆ’Ã‚Â¶l 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: OMV
Description: OMV syn com diesel
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Panolin
Description: Panolin Daytona
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Pentosin
Description: Pentosynth 5WÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“40 TS*
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Poweroil HighÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“TechÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Schmierstof
Description: HD SL CF PD Pumpe/DÃƒÆ’Ã‚Â¼se Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Quaker State
Description: Quaker State Diesel Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rafinerija Modrica
Description: Optima 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertri
Description: Ravenol VPD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rothen Oil
Description: Rothen Extrasint
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Shell
Description: Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sinopec
Description: Blue Spirit
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Slovnaft
Description: Madit 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SRS Schmierstoff Vertrieb
Description: Wintershall LeichtlaufÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“MotorenÃƒÆ’Ã‚Â¶l PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Startol
Description: RASANTA SPECIALSYNT
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Statoil
Description: Statoil SuperWay 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sunoco
Description: Sunoco Ultra semi synthetic
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SWD
Description: ConcepÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â‚¬Å“Tech Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: swd Primus Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Texaco
Description: Texaco Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Total
Description: Total Quartz 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Unil Opal
Description: Opaljet 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Valvoline
Description: Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel motor oil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: VAPS
Description: VAPSOIL 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Westfalen AG
Description: Westfalen Megatron
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Wolf
Description: Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: WÃƒÆ’Ã‚Â¼rth
Description: Triathlon Special PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Yacco
Description: Yacco VX 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: YPF
Description: YPF Elaion Full Performance TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40


----------

